
Why I use both uBlock Origin and uMatrix - geek-advised
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/web/UBlockOriginAndUMatrix
======
pasttense01
Most of us want to only spend very minimal time on each website to make it
acceptable (and if very minimal time is not enough usually an acceptable
alternative is to not visit the site at all). Thus adding uMatrix is not worth
the effort.

------
ArtRichards
I use these two and noscript. Temporarily allowing as needed, and further
releasing control on elements if necessary.

~~~
NobodyNada
What does Noscript do that uMatrix can’t? I currently just use UBO and uMatrix
configured to block all third-party JS.

~~~
gorhill
In case you didn't know, you can also block all 3rd-party JS with uBO.

